# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Miami Marlins first game vs Dodgers

## Authentic

On April 5, 1993 the Florida Marlins played their first MLB game, beating the Los Angeles Dodgers, 6-3.

Charlie Hough was on the mound for the Fish, at 45 years of age.

The Marlins won the World Series 4 years later in 1997, and again in 2003.

----------

donttread (04-12-2022)

----------


## Authentic

3:00 - Joe DiMaggio throws out first pitch.

----------


## Authentic

Charlie Hough set them down in order in the top of the first inning.

----------


## donttread

> On April 5, 1993 the Florida Marlins played their first MLB game, beating the Los Angeles Dodgers, 6-3.
> 
> Charlie Hough was on the mound for the Fish, at 45 years of age.
> 
> The Marlins won the World Series 4 years later in 1997, and again in 2003.



Win a series then let the high priced guys go and then rebuild. Not a bad formula .

----------

Authentic (04-12-2022)

----------

